# Bluepost Tracker



## Maxamir (29. August 2011)

Hallo Community,

ich verfolge gern die bluepost tracker auf der buffed/WoW seiten,

aber in der letzte woche sind nur D3 themen zu lesen, warum?
wenn ich in der WoW rubrik bin, möchte ich WoW bezogene sachen lesen.

oder ist es nicht möglich die Tracker so einzustellen das es die themen nach rubrik sortiert?



Danke für lesen.



Maxa


----------



## Varagon (29. August 2011)

Bluepost Tracker != WoW Bluepost Tracker

Aber du kannst ZAM bestimmt einen Guide schreiben wie er einen WoW Bluepost Tracker Filter codiert und einstellt.

lg


----------



## Maxamir (29. August 2011)

Varagon schrieb:


> Bluepost Tracker != WoW Bluepost Tracker
> 
> Aber du kannst ZAM bestimmt einen Guide schreiben wie er einen WoW Bluepost Tracker Filter codiert und einstellt.
> 
> lg




Was hat dich dazu bewogen das ich das könnte?
und warum so überheblich?

lg Maxa


----------



## Valdrasiala (29. August 2011)

Ich denke Varagon wollte damit sagen, dass das manuelle Arbeit ist.


----------



## Doofkatze (29. August 2011)

Ja, hier im WoW-Forum sind alle böse. Wir haben nur fieseste Absichten und stimmen Meutereien gegen Buffed UND Blizzard an.

Ich persönlich schaue mir die Blueposts direkt im offiziellen Forum an, sowohl DE als auch US.


----------



## Dagonzo (29. August 2011)

Maxamir schrieb:


> aber in der letzte woche sind nur D3 themen zu lesen, warum?


Du kannst es akzeptieren oder nicht. D3 ist seit der Gamescom nun mal Thema Nummer 1 bei Blizzard und der Community. Wir wissen doch alle das WoW seinen Zenit überschritten hat, egal was da noch kommen sollte.


----------



## Derulu (29. August 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Wir wissen doch alle das WoW seinen Zenit überschritten hat, egal was da noch kommen sollte.



Wissen wir das? (ich wusste es nicht) 

Wollen wir wetten, dass nach der BlizzCon wieder WoW das Haupthema (oder zumindest gleichrangig) bei Blizzard und der Community ist (da dort zu 99,9% das nächste Addon verkündet wird)?


----------



## Dagonzo (29. August 2011)

Da noch nicht mal ein Jahr vergangen ist seit dem letzten Addon glaube ich das weniger. Die Blizzcon wird ganz im Zeichen von D3 und das zweite(erste) Addon für SC2 stehen. Denke ich zumindest mal.


----------



## Derulu (29. August 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Da noch nicht mal ein Jahr vergangen ist seit dem letzten Addon glaube ich das weniger.



Cata wurde 2009 angekündigt, WotLk kam 2008 auf den Markt 
UND

*buffed: Tja, damit ist die dritte Erweiterung praktisch beendet. Wann erscheint denn dann die nächste?*

_*Tom Chilton:* Hoffentlich dauert es nicht allzu lange. (grinst)_


bzw:

_The next expansion should be released with a "meaningful difference" in the release timeline compared to previous expansions._


Alles Aussagen von Tom Chilton


----------



## Panorama123 (29. August 2011)

wenn du logisch nachdenken würdest wüsstest du dass dieses jahr das addon angekündigt wird.....wenn 4.3 dieses jahr kommen sollte werden sie wohlkaum ein jahr nur für die ankündigung warten....


----------



## Dagonzo (29. August 2011)

Mag ja sein, aber trotzdem dürfte man wohl vor Mitte nächsten Jahres kaum damit rechnen. Und ob man es glauben will oder nicht, die Abozahlen werden weiter zurück gehen. Sollte jetzt hier aber nicht zum Thema werden. 
Sicher werden sie versuchen es so schnell wie möglich zu bringen. Also man darf gespannt sein.^^


----------



## Panorama123 (29. August 2011)

du sprachst über die ankündigung....was hat das jetzt wieder mit dem release zum tun...ist schon klar, dass das dauert....und selbst wenn wow's abo zahlen sinken....wenn störts...bringt es dir befriedigung? mir is das sowas von latte...ich hatte seit bc bis anfang cataclysm echt spaß mit dem spiel....und nur weils mir nimmer gefällt muss ich nicht immer drauf rumhacken, was wow an spielspaß und unterhaltung damals geboten hat müssen andere spieler erstmal schaffen.....aber sei's drum


----------



## Dagonzo (29. August 2011)

Kannte die Aussagen von Blizzard nicht die "Derulu" gepostet hat. Damit macht es wieder Sinn das WoW doch mehr im Mittelpunkt sein könnte. WoW ist eben das was Blizzard drauß macht^^ 
Aber bis zum Release wird es, wie gesagt, noch lange hin sein. D3 und SC2 sind halt im Moment die Zugpferde. Gerade bei D3 kann ich mir durchaus auch eine hohe 7-stellige Spielerzahl vorstellen.


----------



## ZAM (29. August 2011)

1. Gibt es nur noch D3 Themen im Tracker? Dann ist das ein Bug. Oder ist das nur subjektive Einschätzung? 
2. Du kannst eingeloggt individuell einstellen, welche Unterforen du im Ticker UND sogar in deinem persönlichen RSS-Feed haben willst.


----------



## ZAM (30. August 2011)

Es gab tatsächlich einen Hänger wegen der Umstellung bzw. Anpassung an die Diablo 3-Seite.
Jetzt passt es wieder.


----------



## Maxamir (30. August 2011)

Dank dir Zam, jetzt hast du ein paar plus punkte gut bei mir.

Maxa


----------



## Calinna (31. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen Fehler gefunden: Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass bei Beiträgen die WoW betreffen, auf das Diablo-Forum gelinkt wird.

Bsp: Patch 4.2.2 jetzt live - World of Warcraft: Cataclysm Patch 4.2.2 ist jetzt auf allen Realms live!
Klicke ich das Topic an, lande ich auf http://eu.battle.net/*d3*/de/forum/topic/2601292636?page=1#1 und bekomme dort den Fehler 404 angezeigt, d.h. die Seite wurde nicht gefunden
korrekt wäre hier http://eu.battle.net/*wow*/de/forum/topic/2601292636?page=1#1
Ändere ich die URL manuell von /d3/ auf /wow/, dann öffnet sich der korrekte Beitrag im offiziellen Forum.

Bei Themen zu Diablo werde ich korrekt weiter geleitet.

Falls dieses Problem schonmal irgendwo gemeldet wurde entschuldige ich mich schonmal für den Doppelpost.

Viele Grüße, Calinna


----------

